# [Poll] Your favorite between Yulong or Guanlong?



## v0lt3r (Nov 27, 2014)

Now its enought time since the release of guanlong, so we can see the tendency, do you like more yulong or guanlong? ofcourse all depend of personal preferences, so depend of the people, but with a poll we can see which is a bit more prefered, even if that does not mean that will be the "best" one. And we all know that guanlong its great cube, that many people say its similar to aolong feeling etc.. but lets see what happens when we only compare 2, yulong and guanlong.

try to say only one of these 2, not chilong or sulong, there is another post with all the 4. This is a comparsion only between the 2 last yj cubes. 

please, vote only if you have both of them.

lets vote !!

my personal choice is Yulong. (And my main is gans III, but thats not relevant here)


----------



## Randomno (Nov 27, 2014)

Not gonna vote yet anyway (since I want to see who's voted for what so I can pitchfork them since you can't do that after voting), but I think my YuLong is probably gonna be better than the GuanLong which is indefinitely on my to-buy list.


----------



## v0lt3r (Nov 27, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Not gonna vote yet anyway (since I want to see who's voted for what so I can pitchfork them since you can't do that after voting), but I think my YuLong is probably gonna be better than the GuanLong which is indefinitely on my to-buy list.



Anyway if you havent tried guanlong better wait to try it ! you cant be sure if you'll like guanlong better hehe


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 27, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Not gonna vote yet anyway (since I want to see who's voted for what so I can pitchfork them since you can't do that after voting), but I think my YuLong is probably gonna be better than the GuanLong which is indefinitely on my to-buy list.



You can see, I voted a while ago and I'm back on this thread and can still see the results.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 27, 2014)

I've gone for YuLong as I keep going back to it but I've used the GuanLong as my main for over a week now and it keeps improving.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 27, 2014)

TraciAG said:


> You can see, I voted a while ago and I'm back on this thread and can still see the results.



AFAIK you can't see the users who voted for each thing after voting, only the numbers for each.


----------



## Ingo (Nov 27, 2014)

YuLong for me.


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 28, 2014)

Randomno said:


> AFAIK you can't see the users who voted for each thing after voting, only the numbers for each.



Just click on the numbers beside the line graph dude


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 28, 2014)

Type A


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 28, 2014)

Alpha V heuheuheuehueh ^


----------



## Nie Xiecheng (Nov 28, 2014)

I come from China.Moyu Cubes are made in China .Here I think yulong is better than guanlong but more expensive than guanlong..


----------



## Randomno (Nov 29, 2014)

Nie Xiecheng said:


> I come from China.Moyu Cubes are made in China .Here I think yulong is better than guanlong but more expensive than guanlong..



I realise your English probably isn't too great, but the way you phrased that made it sound like, in your opinion, the YuLong was more expensive, which oviously isn't something debatable. 
nitpicksftw


----------



## CriticalCubing (Nov 29, 2014)

Yulong! But GANS is best huehuehuehuehueh!


----------



## Johnny (Nov 30, 2014)

Comparing the YuLong to the GuanLong is like comparing RuPaul to me with a cheap wig on. It's not even close.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 30, 2014)

Johnny said:


> Comparing the YuLong to the GuanLong is like comparing RuPaul to me with a cheap wig on. It's not even close.



Do you have either of these puzzles or did you once again think that you had thought up a funny analogy? Have you even seen the pieces of these puzzles?


----------



## Johnny (Nov 30, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Do you have either of these puzzles or did you once again think that you had thought up a funny analogy? Have you even seen the pieces of these puzzles?



I have both. The YuLong is vastly superior in every way. The plastic is much thicker and more durable, the corner cutting is easier, and the cube has a crispy feel that feels much better than the cheap feel of the GuanLong. I also hate that the edges of the GuanLong tend to break when you take them apart and the plastic is so thin that it's hard to glue them back together.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 30, 2014)

Johnny said:


> I have both. The YuLong is vastly superior in every way. The plastic is much thicker and more durable, the corner cutting is easier, and the cube has a crispy feel that feels much better than the cheap feel of the GuanLong. I also hate that the edges of the GuanLong tend to break when you take them apart and the plastic is so thin that it's hard to glue them back together.



I take it back. You do have grounds for comment.

A few points though, when you say the plastic is more durable has your GuanLong broken as a result of it? Or do you think the plastic will wear away?
With the YuLongs the occasional edge will also come apart. It isn't broken, a single drop of glue on one of the stalks to hold them together should be plenty. It also happens on a very occasional WeiLong v2.

The pieces of the puzzles are so similar that I can barely tell the difference in turn quality. I haven't put many solves into my GuanLong and have several barely used YuLong to compare it to.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 30, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> I take it back. You do have grounds for comment.
> 
> A few points though, when you say the plastic is more durable has your GuanLong broken as a result of it? Or do you think the plastic will wear away?
> With the YuLongs the occasional edge will also come apart. It isn't broken, a single drop of glue on one of the stalks to hold them together should be plenty. It also happens on a very occasional WeiLong v2.
> ...



Have you tried swapping the edges of the 2 puzzles into each other? Does that change their feels?


----------

